
Introducing PIXEL - benn_88
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/introducing-pixel/
======
AstroJetson
Looks nice, but I'm not thrilled about the changes to the sides of the windows
for resizing. (The resize handles are on the outside now)

I am thrilled that they've moved wifi controls into the main menus and have
put icons in for overtemp and undervolt measurements.

I've been trying very hard to stay away from Chromium browser, sorry to see
it's the default, but at least they still load Epiphany.

Waiting for PiBakery to have the newest versions available before I give it a
full tryout.

------
AstroJetson
PiBakery announced they have the new images up. Pulled it down, did the
PiBakery build ( really sweet way to set it up) and I was good to go.

Desktop looks very nice, feels smooth on both a Pi2 and Pi3.

It's nice to that VNC server is now part of the build.

All in all a nice release.

